# Decálogo del forero responsable (the dos and don'ts of responsible forero)



## Víctor Pérez

Los diez mandamientos del decálogo del forero *responsable* son nueve:

*1.-* Es imprescindible no olvidar pagar la factura del teléfono (más de un forero no pudo resistir el corte de línea)
*2.-* Intentar usar como alias su propio nombre para que, cuando alguien nos pregunte cómo nos llamamos, evitar contestar “Crazy Horse” o “Fofocatepuel”, por ejemplo.
*3.-* De vez en cuando, hablar por teléfono con su mejor amigo (la vida no es sólo forear)
*4.-* Si se está enfermo, intentar no saltarse la toma de la medicación (tenerla siempre cerca de la pantalla, junto con el número del médico de urgencia)
*5.-* Intentar salir de vez en cuando a tomar aire fresco (la mejor hora es de 6:00 a 6:02 de la mañana, hora en la que hay muy pocos foreros en línea)
*6.-* Intentar no comer siempre sobre el teclado (los sábados noche, por ejemplo, comer con la familia)
*7.-* Intentar ducharse de vez en cuando (ojo con no salpicar el teclado)
*8.-* Intentar pensar de vez en cuando en la familia (un truco infalible es poner su foto junto a la pantalla)
*9.-* Al llegar a los 10.000 posts, preguntarse a sí mismo: ¿Quién soy? ¿De dónde vengo? ¿A dónde voy? (no falla: se consigue energía para 10.000 posts más)


*Favor completar el que falta… *


(PD: no se admiten reclamaciones)


----------



## belén

Víctor Pérez said:
			
		

> Los diez mandamientos del decálogo del forero *responsable* son nueve:
> 
> *1.-* Es imprescindible no olvidar pagar la factura del teléfono (más de un forero no pudo resistir el corte de línea)
> *2.-* Intentar usar como alias su propio nombre para que, cuando alguien nos pregunte cómo nos llamamos, evitar contestar “Crazy Horse” o “Fofocatepuel”, por ejemplo.
> *3.-* De vez en cuando, hablar por teléfono con su mejor amigo (la vida no es sólo forear)
> *4.-* Si se está enfermo, intentar no saltarse la toma de la medicación (tenerla siempre cerca de la pantalla, junto con el número del médico de urgencia)
> *5.-* Intentar salir de vez en cuando a tomar aire fresco (la mejor hora es de 6:00 a 6:02 de la mañana, hora en la que hay muy pocos foreros en línea)
> *6.-* Intentar no comer siempre sobre el teclado (los sábados noche, por ejemplo, comer con la familia)
> *7.-* Intentar ducharse de vez en cuando (ojo con no salpicar el teclado)
> *8.-* Intentar pensar de vez en cuando en la familia (un truco infalible es poner su foto junto a la pantalla)
> *9.-* Al llegar a los 10.000 posts, preguntarse a sí mismo: ¿Quién soy? ¿De dónde vengo? ¿A dónde voy? (no falla: se consigue energía para 10.000 posts más)
> 
> 
> *Favor completar el que falta… *
> 
> 
> (PD: no se admiten reclamaciones)



10. Corriges irremediablemente a todo el que te rodea. Te abstienes de usar este signo dado que en el lenguaje oral no sabes como manifestarlo.

11. Mencionas a la RAE tres o cuatro veces al día, como si fuera un miembro más de tu familia. "La RAE dice esto" "La RAE no lo ha aceptado todavía"

12. En el trabajo disimulas cuando estás mirando el foro y cambias con rapidez al diccionario para que parezca que estás buscando una palabra.


----------



## Rayines

¡Felicitaciones, entonces, a todos los que peguen estos mandamientos con un stick en la computadora, y recuerden que para continuar siendo humanos, de los 12, al menos ¡itratemos de infringir 10!!...Porque si no, ¡¡FUIMOS!!


----------



## ordequin

CONTRATULATIONS TO YOU, VICTOR, IN THESE CONGRATS PAGES...
BECAUSE:
*YOU ARE THE ONE!!!*
En el momento justo en que leía tu decálogo, me encontraba comiendo encima del teclado de los boles del telechino, (desde que estoy en el foro no me da tiempo a prepararme la comida);
Con la botellita de agua al lado, (para no deshidratarme);
Con los blisters de pastillas al lado del teclado, (apuntados encima de cada pastilla con rotulador permanente, unos símbolos que significan mañana, tarde, noche; ¡Para que no se me olvide tomarlas!);
Acabando de realizar una brevísima llamada a mi mejor amigo, para ver qué tal estaba, y qué hacía esta tarde. (¡Qué alegría cuando me cuenta...que ha quedado con otra gente....qué güay!!!...)
Con mi perro mirando con cara de odio al extraño cuadrado luminoso, (creo que empieza a sospechar la razón por la que sus paseos empiezan a acortarse...)
*¡Y TODO LO ANTERIOR ES ABSOLUTAMENTE CIERTO!*
Parece que fueras clarividente amigo Víctor. Yo, al tener perro, tengo que salir obligatoriamente tres veces al día (incluso en mi día libre); pero si no, acertabas también en éso. Lo de la familia, de momento estoy exenta del cumplimiento del decálogo, ¡porque están todos de vacaciones!
Mi aportación al noveno mandamiento:
10- Tener en cuenta que la convivencia dentro del foro, hace que todo se MAGNIFIQUE; para tomar desiciones o solucionar problemas, TOMAR REFERENCIAS DEL MUNDO EXTERIOR. (¿Os suena?)
Un saludo para todos.
LA VERDAD ESTÁ AHÍ FUERA, AMIGOS.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

And here's my attempt at translating this gem into English:



			
				Víctor Pérez said:
			
		

> Los diez mandamientos del decálogo del forero *responsable* son nueve:
> 
> The ten dos and don'ts of a responsible forer@ are nine:
> 
> *1.-* Es imprescindible no olvidar pagar la factura del teléfono (más de un forero no pudo resistir el corte de línea)
> 
> 1.  It is essential to remember to pay the telephone bill (more than one forer@ has succumbed to a disconnected line).
> 
> *2.-* Intentar usar como alias su propio nombre para que, cuando alguien nos pregunte cómo nos llamamos, evitar contestar “Crazy Horse” o “Fofocatepuel”, por ejemplo.
> 
> 2.  Try to use your own name as an alias, so that, for example, when someone asks you can avoid answering "Crazy Horse" or Fofocatepuel".
> 
> *3.-* De vez en cuando, hablar por teléfono con su mejor amigo (la vida no es sólo forear)
> 
> 3.  From time to time, telephone your best friend (there is more to life than the forum).
> 
> *4.-* Si se está enfermo, intentar no saltarse la toma de la medicación (tenerla siempre cerca de la pantalla, junto con el número del médico de urgencia)
> 
> 4.  If you are ill, try not to skip taking your medicine (always keep it near the screen, together with the phone number for your on-call emergency physician).
> 
> 
> *5.-* Intentar salir de vez en cuando a tomar aire fresco (la mejor hora es de 6:00 a 6:02 de la mañana, hora en la que hay muy pocos foreros en línea)
> 
> 5.  Try to leave the house from time to time for some fresh air (the best time is between 6:00 and 6:02 in the morning, when there are very few forer@s on line).
> 
> *6.-* Intentar no comer siempre sobre el teclado (los sábados noche, por ejemplo, comer con la familia)
> 
> 6.  Try not to always eat over the keyboard (for example, have dinner with your family on Saturday nights).
> 
> *7.-* Intentar ducharse de vez en cuando (ojo con no salpicar el teclado)
> 
> 7.  Make a point of showering from time to time (but try not to splash the keyboard).
> 
> *8.-* Intentar pensar de vez en cuando en la familia (un truco infalible es poner su foto junto a la pantalla)
> 
> 8.  Try to think of your family from time to time (a never-fail trick is to put their photo beside the screen).
> 
> *9.-* Al llegar a los 10.000 posts, preguntarse a sí mismo: ¿Quién soy? ¿De dónde vengo? ¿A dónde voy? (no falla: se consigue energía para 10.000 posts más)
> 
> 9.  When you reach 10,000 posts, ask yourself:  "Who am I?  Where do I come from?  Where am I going?  (Important:  Conserve that energy for another 10,000 posts!) (
> 
> *Favor completar el que falta… *
> 
> Please fill in the rest......
> 
> 
> (PD: no se admiten reclamaciones)
> 
> PS:  No complaints allowed.



Chaska is now laughing so hard that she regrets that she is unable to fill in any blanks.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches:



> *1.-* Es imprescindible no olvidar pagar la factura del teléfono (más de un forero no pudo resistir el corte de línea)


Y controlar permanentemente el estado de los cables (Para no volverse loco y de paso al servidor con llamadas a todas (media) horas)



> *6.-* Intentar no comer siempre sobre el teclado


No intentar quitar las migas con la aspiradora... se van las migas y las teclas detrás.

Hasta luego


----------



## Fernando

Víctor Pérez said:
			
		

> Intentar usar como alias su propio nombre para que, cuando alguien nos pregunte cómo nos llamamos, evitar contestar “Crazy Horse” o “Fofocatepuel”, por ejemplo.



¡La cumplo, la cumplo!



			
				Víctor Pérez said:
			
		

> 3.-De vez en cuando, hablar por teléfono con su mejor amigo



¿Qué significa "amigo"? ¿Es un americanismo? Llévalo al foro de "Sólo Español" por si alguien te ayuda. Yo no la he oído en mi vida.



			
				Víctor Pérez said:
			
		

> (la vida no es sólo forear)



No entiendo a qué te refieres. Debe ser una diferencia cultural.



			
				Víctor Pérez said:
			
		

> Intentar salir de vez en cuando a tomar aire fresco (la mejor hora es de 6:00 a 6:02 de la mañana, hora en la que hay muy pocos foreros en línea)


¿Cuándo aprovecho para poder rebatir mensajes en profundidad? Ni loco.



			
				Víctor Pérez said:
			
		

> Intentar no comer siempre sobre el teclado (los sábados noche, por ejemplo, comer con la familia)



¿Forwqé do cober zobre ed tetrado? 

En cuanto a lo de "familia" por favor utiliza español "estándar". Si seguimos con los americanismos no nos vamos a entender nunca.



			
				Víctor Pérez said:
			
		

> Intentar ducharse de vez en cuando (ojo con no salpicar el teclado)



¿Por qué? No se huele por la red.



			
				Víctor Pérez said:
			
		

> Intentar pensar de vez en cuando en la familia (un truco infalible es poner su foto junto a la pantalla)



¿Qué te he dicho de los americanismos? Por cierto, ahora que lo pienso ¿quién es esa gente de la foto junto a mi pantalla?



			
				Víctor Pérez said:
			
		

> ¿Quién soy? ¿De dónde vengo? ¿A dónde voy?



¿Uh?


----------



## Soledad Medina

Víctor, te felicito por este decálogo tan simpático y original.  Enseguida lo imprimí para tenerlo al lado de mi computadora.  Me has hecho reir muchísimo.

Aprovecho para felicitarte por tus aportes, siempre tan valiosos.
Un cordial saludo desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## Vanda

Ordequin, olvidaste de acrecentar uno de los tus mandamientos:

10 - Es imprescindible no olvidar de salir tres veces al día con el perro, incluso en tu día libre.

Alguien, por favor, elabora mi frase. Mi español no me permite.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Du bureau tu ne te connecteras pas plus de 2H de suite... 
(From the office you won't stay logged on for more than 2 hours ? / Desde la officina no te conectaras mas de 2 horas ?)


----------



## .   1

Thanks for the translation Chaska.

It is indeed a gem.

But is not the world beyond WR merely reality?
.,,


----------



## aleCcowaN

Para quienes se sientan adictos a WR, les aviso que se ha iniciado un programa de 12 pasos para combatir el hábito.

El primer paso consiste en reconocer la existencia de un ser superior cuyo nombre es Cuchuflete...


----------



## lazarus1907

belen said:
			
		

> 11. Mencionas a la RAE tres o cuatro veces al día, como si fuera un miembro más de tu familia. "La RAE dice esto" "La RAE no lo ha aceptado todavía"


Hacerlo menos de cinco veces al día es pecado, y puedes acabar directamente en un infierno donde todas las palabras son calcos deformados del inglés y nadie pone las tildes. ¡No blasfemes! Yo no llevo una cruz colgada del cuello; llevo un pequeño DRAE.


----------



## Danielo

Hola a todos/as

La lectura de este brillante decálogo me ha llevado a reflexionar seriamente.

Intentanto no engañarme a mi mismo (como llevo haciendo desde que soy forero, es decir 15 días) sobre la magnitud de esta fulminante addicción, he llegado a la conclusión de que necesito moderar mi ansia continua de introducir nuevos "posts". 

Propongo que fundemos la *"Asociacion de lucha contra la excesiva dependencia a/de *(¿cuál os parece más correcta?)* los foros WR."*

Si Víctor Pérez está de acuerdo creo que él es la persona ideal para ser el primer Presidente.

Saludos


----------



## Víctor Pérez

No he podido reprimirme y he caído en la tentación vana de leer algunas de vuestras palabras de simpatía. Gracias. Muchas gracias. Sobre todo a *Chaska Ñawi* por su magnífica y oportuna traducción al inglés.

Quiero aprovechar la ocasión para decir que también me he granjeado algún resentimiento por no haberse interpretado bien el punto nº 9 (para el que algunos, por lo visto, se están preparando con mucha antelación…)



> 9.- Al llegar a los 10.000 posts, preguntarse a sí mismo: ¿Quién soy? ¿De dónde vengo? ¿A dónde voy? (no falla: se consigue energía para 10.000 posts más)


 
En este punto yo digo claramente: *preguntarse a sí mismo*. Lo que no digo es que haya que responderse. ¡Faltaría más! Es suficiente con hacerse las preguntas (como máximo, si hay tiempo, en voz alta). 
saludos


----------



## Cereth

Híjole creo que estas son palabras mayores!!

Creo que el 12 que propone Belén es el único que me queda.... _En el trabajo disimulas cuando estás mirando el foro y cambias con rapidez al diccionario para que parezca que estás buscando una palabra._

**Pero vaya que me he divertido con este decálogo...** para los que se animen a salir y hacer algo podemos ir juntos a tomarnos un café jajaa... o si no me ofrezco a pasear a sus perros y gatos también.

Cereth  (ah..este es más o menos mi nombre, el real es Azereth).


----------



## Sidjanga

¡Hola a todos!

Víctor, ¡felicidades y mil gracias! Sublime! 



> *7.-* Intentar ducharse de vez en cuando (ojo con no salpicar el teclado)


 Estoy por terminar de desarrollar una funda de plástico para estos casos, que se adaptará perfectamente y de forma flexible, sin arrugas, a una multitud de equipos; así como un mecanismo fácil de manejar para colgar todo en la pared de la ducha. Cuando tenga resuelto algunos problemillas algo más obstinados, os avisaré!


			
				Belén said:
			
		

> 12. En el trabajo disimulas cuando estás mirando el foro y cambias con rapidez al diccionario para que parezca que estás buscando una palabra.


----------



## maxiogee

Chaska Ñawi said:
			
		

> And here's my attempt at translating this gem into English:
> 
> 4.- Si se está enfermo, intentar no saltarse la toma de la medicación (tenerla siempre cerca de la pantalla, junto con el número del médico de urgencia)
> 
> 4. If you are ill, try not to skip taking your medicine (always keep it near the screen, together with the phone number for your on-call emergency physician).
> 
> Chaska is now laughing so hard that she regrets that she is unable to fill in any blanks.




Aaah Chaska, you have ruined my day! Blast it! 
I was having a wonderful time wondering what saltarse might mean


----------



## Honeypum

¡Felicitaciones por la originalidad, Victor!

Me reí muchísimo, y me siento identificada. 

Con respecto a lo de citar a la RAE, yo he llegado incluso a más: he impreso partes del DRAE y del DPD y las he repartido en mi trabajo, cuando no me creían que estaban diciendo algo mal (siempre con mucho humor y con una sonrisa, claro).

Es lo que tienen las adicciones, ya vió usted...


----------



## pickypuck

¡¡¡Buenísimo!!!    

¡Olé!


----------



## danielfranco

I guess I jumped the gun when I opened the thread "How do you deal with your WRF addiction?" a couple of months ago, no?

I especially like number 7, because it can be understood as a double-entendre. I mean, for all of "those people" who look at naughty stuff on the net...

Number 12.5: Keep a window open in your screen with the latest email from the CEO of your company, to be opened immediately in case anyone decides to stop by your desk at work.

Toodles!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Otro intento para el que falta:

*10.-* Si te llega alguna visita plasta y te entra el nervio mientras la atiendes, tómate una ducha fría y date friegas con ortiga salvaje (suele calmar bastante)


----------



## Rayines

Víctor Pérez said:
			
		

> Otro intento para el que falta:
> 
> *10.-* Si te llega alguna visita plasta y te entra el nervio mientras la atiendes, tómate una ducha fría y date friegas con ortiga salvaje (suele calmar bastante)


Pero para ser un verdadero forero, tienes que atenderla de espaldas, sentado frente a tu computadora, dándote vuelta y contestándole con monosílabos, mientras lees los últimos mensajes del hilo que te interesa.


----------



## Fernita

*Víctor, no puedo menos que sumarme a todos los foreros y felicitarte por tu genialidad.*
*¡Es así!*
*He llegado a acostarme a las 5 de la mañana por la tremenda adicción que me ha generado.*
*Por un lado, me hiciste reir muchísimo y por otro lado, me quedé muy pensativa... *
*¡Hasta lo conversé con mi terapeuta!*

*Hasta ahora he llegado a la conclusión de que dentro de las adicciones que existen, la de estar permanentemente en los foros no se compara con el horror del consumo de drogas, alcohol y otras más. *
*Es además un lugar de encuentro fantástico en donde no sólo se debaten temas interesantes sino que uno amplía el número de amigos.*
*De todas maneras, estemos atentos y a cuidarse, me da mucha pena que algunos hayan perdido la conexión con su familia...*
*Cariños y felicitaciones para Víctor.*

*Fernita *
PD/ Hice unos cambios, después de leer el hilo que Vanda me mostró.


----------



## Vanda

Fernita, ya has leído este hilo ? 



> Pero para ser un verdadero forero, tienes que atenderla de espaldas, sentado frente a tu computadora, dándote vuelta y contestándole con monosílabos, mientras lees los últimos mensajes del hilo que te interesa.


Raynes, mea culpa! Mea maxima culpa! hehe. Una  vieja amiga estaba aquí y ho dividía la atención. 
Además, cuándo al teléfono, debe decir solamente _han, han, han_ mientras escribes tu posts.


----------



## Fernita

Vanda said:
			
		

> Fernita, ya has leído este hilo ?
> 
> 
> Raynes, mea culpa! Mea maxima culpa! hehe. Una vieja amiga estaba aquí y ho dividía la atención.
> Además, cuándo al teléfono, debe decir solamente _han, han, han_ mientras escribes tu posts.


Querida Vanda: no había leído ese hilo. Me resultó *absolutamente cierto e interesante* a la vez. 
Muchas gracias por enviármelo.
Cariños


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Otro intento para el 10:


*10.-* Si, de repente, tu esposa te dice que se va de fin de semana con tu mejor amigo, puedes estar tranquilo, tus sospechas estaban infundadas: no pertenece a ningún foro. 

Víctor


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Víctor Pérez said:


> Los diez mandamientos del decálogo del forero *responsable* son nueve:
> 
> *1.-* Es imprescindible no olvidar pagar la factura del teléfono (más de un forero no pudo resistir el corte de línea)
> *2.-* Intentar usar como alias su propio nombre para que, cuando alguien nos pregunte cómo nos llamamos, evitar contestar “Crazy Horse” o “Fofocatepuel”, por ejemplo.
> *3.-* De vez en cuando, hablar por teléfono con su mejor amigo (la vida no es sólo forear)
> *4.-* Si se está enfermo, intentar no saltarse la toma de la medicación (tenerla siempre cerca de la pantalla, junto con el número del médico de urgencia)
> *5.-* Intentar salir de vez en cuando a tomar aire fresco (la mejor hora es de 6:00 a 6:02 de la mañana, hora en la que hay muy pocos foreros en línea)
> *6.-* Intentar no comer siempre sobre el teclado (los sábados noche, por ejemplo, comer con la familia)
> *7.-* Intentar ducharse de vez en cuando (ojo con no salpicar el teclado)
> *8.-* Intentar pensar de vez en cuando en la familia (un truco infalible es poner su foto junto a la pantalla)
> *9.-* Al llegar a los 10.000 posts, preguntarse a sí mismo: ¿Quién soy? ¿De dónde vengo? ¿A dónde voy? (no falla: se consigue energía para 10.000 posts más)
> 
> 
> *Favor completar el que falta… *


 
En Ocasión de los 1000 post de Victor, y gracias a Chasca Ñawi, he llegado a leer el decalogo del forero (WR) que es el mejor... 
me he reido un mundo   , quede encantada y super identificada con el contenido... gracias Victor por tanta genialidad.

Lo traigo  a los hilos recientes para que nuestros nuevos foreros se deleiten.

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Recientemente en un post dije que WR no es un vicio pero que tiene su gancho. 

Realmente el decálogo es genial, me he reido un rato intentando imaginar las situaciones, pero a medida que he avanzado en las respuestas veo que el asunto va en serio. ¿Ciertamente llegais a estos extremos? ¿Es lógico abstraerse completamente del resto de vuestro propio -en principio normal- mundo? 

Creo -en mi caso- que solo la idea en embrión de perder una hora de sueño, de comer mal, de dejar de observar mi alrededor, etc. me produciría dolor de cabeza. Cabe también la posibilidad, ciertamente, que no sea un "auténtico forero" pero si para serlo debo llegar a estos extremos, me parece que el precio es alto. Excesivo para mi.

Vaya por delante -aunque lo pongo al final- mi más absoluto respeto por la forma en que cada cual reparte este mágnífico y a la vez volátil tesoro que es el tiempo. Espero al mismo tiempo no haber amargado el día a nadie con mi estúpida reflexión.


----------



## Etcetera

Benissimo!
I guess I really must print the 10 dos and dont's and keep it somewhere near!


----------



## josepbadalona

*Avisar por favor...*

*- que se necesita tener a mano pañuelo para secar lágrimas y recoger mocos de la demasiada risa : levantarse para ir a por él resulta imposible*
*- que hay que prever toalla para proteger la silla *
*- que hace falta dejar de mascar cualquier tipo de comida antes de empezar lectura, se corre riesgo de atragantarse*

*y una preguntita a los que lo escribieron :*
*¿ Qué programa informático os ha permitido ver en agosto del 2006 lo que YO estaría haciendo el día 20 de abril del 2007 ?*


----------



## amnariel

Chaska thank you for translating! These are truly a gem!

Now I'm very sorry that I don0t understand Spanish since there are some inputs, as much as I can tell 


Great tip danielfranco, I always have a document that I'm working on opened, so a quick Alt+tab and I'm "working" as mad


----------



## alexacohen

> Honeypum
> 
> Con respecto a lo de citar a la RAE, yo he llegado incluso a más: he impreso partes del DRAE y del DPD y las he repartido en mi trabajo, cuando no me creían que estaban diciendo algo mal (siempre con mucho humor y con una sonrisa, claro).


¡Yo también!
Y mejor nos callamos... que como se entere el Gobierno Español de que esto es una adicción, wordreference será clasificado tan potencialmente peligroso como el tabaco y adiós, muy buenas, a forear en la calle con el portátil... con el frío que hace...
Me too!
And we had better shut up. Because if the Spanish Government understands this is an addiction, wordreference will be classified as potentially dangerous as tobacco and we will be sent to post to the streets with our laptops... and it is so cold...
Alexa
P.S.
Wouldn't it be better if we translated all the posts? Non Spanish speaking forer@s are missing all the fun.


----------



## amnariel

alexacohen said:


> Wouldn't it be better if we translated all the posts? Non Spanish speaking forer@s are missing all the fun.


 
Yes, please!!!


----------



## BETOREYES

Mil, mil y mil gracias a los que han resucitado una y otra vez este magno hilo. Cuando estuvo de moda me encontraba asisitiendo a las reuniones de foreros anónimos.
Y ahora les pido disculpas porque mi novia (Fernando entenderá el extranjerismo) está por llegar a casa, y ella cree que ya estoy rehabilitado.


----------



## Ana Raquel

Hola, una pregunta sobre una expresión argentina que no sé que quiere decir 



Rayines said:


> ¡Felicitaciones, entonces, a todos los que peguen estos mandamientos con un stick en la computadora, y recuerden que para continuar siendo humanos, de los 12, al menos ¡itratemos de infringir 10!!...Porque si no, ¡¡*FUIMOS*!!


 
¿qué significa ahí "FUIMOS"?


----------



## Rayines

Ana Raquel said:


> Hola, una pregunta sobre una expresión argentina que no sé que quiere decir
> 
> 
> 
> ¿qué significa ahí "FUIMOS"?


Ana Raquel: Quiere decir algo así como "¡estamos perdidos!". Si le dices a otra persona "¡fuiste!" es como decirle "no existís"  (generalmente con una explicación previa).


----------



## Ana Raquel

Gracias Rayines, ya lo entiendo, y me gusta, ¡muy expresivo!


----------



## roal

¡Hola estimado Víctor Pérez y demás foreros!

He aquí mis comentarios sobre Los diez mandamientos del decálogo del forero *responsable*,bueno los 9 :

*1.-* Es imprescindible no olvidar pagar la factura del teléfono (más de un forero no pudo resistir el corte de línea).
Mmmm, nunca lo olvido .

*2.-* Intentar usar como alias su propio nombre para que, cuando alguien nos pregunte cómo nos llamamos, evitar contestar “Crazy Horse” o “Fofocatepuel”, por ejemplo.
Bueno, mi nombre no es Roal, me llamo Rosalba Álvarez, Roal nace de "Ro" de Rosalba y "al" de Álvarez, es un sobrenombre que me heredó mi mamá, aunque ella se llama Rosalba Alcántara tambien aplica en mi caso. Muchos amigos me dicen así (pronunciación: Róal).

*3.-* De vez en cuando, hablar por teléfono con su mejor amigo (la vida no es sólo forear).
Jejejejejeje, me ha pasado que cuando mi mejor amigo me llama por teléfono le digo que estoy ocupada con algo del trabajo y resulta que realmente estoy escribiendo un post, ooopppsss ¿no es tan grave no? 

*4.-* Si se está enfermo, intentar no saltarse la toma de la medicación (tenerla siempre cerca de la pantalla, junto con el número del médico de urgencia)
O colocarla sobre el teclado. Algunos teclados traen como una especie de canal que sirve muy bien para colocar las pastillas. 

*5.-* Intentar salir de vez en cuando a tomar aire fresco (la mejor hora es de 6:00 a 6:02 de la mañana, hora en la que hay muy pocos foreros en línea)
Me da mucha risa, jejejejeje, puede ser más divertido visitar los foros WR que salir a tomar aire fresco... 

*6.-* Intentar no comer siempre sobre el teclado (los sábados noche, por ejemplo, comer con la familia)
¿Me están viendo?  

*7.-* Intentar ducharse de vez en cuando (ojo con no salpicar el teclado)
Siempre la higiene por delante  

*8.-* Intentar pensar de vez en cuando en la familia (un truco infalible es poner su foto junto a la pantalla)
O invitarlos al clan...

*9.-* Al llegar a los 10.000 posts, preguntarse a sí mismo: ¿Quién soy? ¿De dónde vengo? ¿A dónde voy? (no falla: se consigue energía para 10.000 posts más)
Uuuufffff me falta mucho, espero no perder mi identidad antes. 

Te felicito Víctor, si continuas con estas peculiaridades atraerás grandes masas...


Saludos y besos desde Venezuela ("El país que lo tiene todo", modestia aparte ).


----------



## bb008

Danielo said:


> Hola a todos/as
> 
> La lectura de este brillante decálogo me ha llevado a reflexionar seriamente.
> 
> Intentanto no engañarme a mi mismo (como llevo haciendo desde que soy forero, es decir 15 días) sobre la magnitud de esta fulminante addicción, he llegado a la conclusión de que necesito moderar mi ansia continua de introducir nuevos "posts".
> 
> Propongo que fundemos la *"Asociacion de lucha contra la excesiva dependencia a/de *(¿cuál os parece más correcta?)* los foros WR."*
> 
> *Si Víctor Pérez está de acuerdo creo que él es la persona ideal para ser el primer Presidente.*
> 
> Saludos


 
Apoyó tú idea que mejor forero que Víctor Pérez para liderizar dicha asociación.

En cuanto a Fanatismo por WR, creó que desde que me registré no hago más que llegar a mi trabajo y lo primero que abró es el foro.

El decálogo, es fabuloso Víctor te felicito y me sumó a esta gran propuesta.

En cuanto a lo que indica BetoReyes, yo estoy comenzando la rehabilitación de Foreros Anónimos, mis amigos y mi familia, ya no pueden soportarme lo que oyen en mis conversaciones son nombres inexistentes para ellos, que sólo yo entiendo y quedan pasmados cada vez que digo algo como:

"Hoy me entré a piña limpia con Chics, Lamartus me envió un correo privando en el que me decía tal cosa, María Madrid me sugirió decir cual cosa... Rosangelus y yo nos conocimos y nos tomamos unas cervecitas... Saben que es correcto decir tal cosa... y comienzo a enumerar:  como dice Heidita; llunita y aceituna dijeron esto, Namarne y Clares3 dijeron lo otro y así sucesivamente..." están a punto de caerme a piña limpia a mí, casi me dejan hablando sola, me ven y siento que piensan que estoy delirando....


----------



## bb008

Tengo tanta razón sobre mi enfermedad que acabó de ver los foreros que líderizan los usuarios en línea y yo soy una de ellas...

Mi aporté:

12 ó 13.- (no sé como va la cuenta) *Líderizar los usuarios en línea*.


----------



## Danielo

Yo afortunadamente me curé de la adicción compulsiva en unas semanas: más me valía porque mis horarios de trabajo los organizo yo mismo y pasarme el día en WR provocaba un retraso considerable en mis quehaceres.

Ahora solamente utilizo el foro cuando verdaderamente lo necesito (lo que no impide que de cuando en cuando me desmarque y me eche unos posts como quien se echa un cigarrito o un cafelito)

De hecho, creo que el 75% de mis posts los introduje en las tres o cuatro semanas posteriores a registrarme.

Saludos


----------



## Alma Shofner

Hace poco mencioné que ya no iba a andar por el foro (seguido?) y al rato descubrí que tengo una adicción (¿incipiente?) al foro. En fin, acabo de descubrir que no soy la única. Acabo de comprar un teléfono celular que ni lo sé usar, pero el foro ya está ahí.
Dicen que mal de muchos consuelo de tontos, pues sí, tontita y todo, tengo que bajarle a la adicción, aunque creo que mi mismo trabajo se va a encargar de celar mi tiempo (espero)

Saludos y muchas gracias por compartir este hilo.


----------



## Mirlo

Victor, con tristeza, pero la verdad es que este es mi pecado:

*Intentar pensar de vez en cuando en la familia (un truco infalible es poner su foto junto a la pantalla)*


Prometo protarme mejor....

Saludos, y buenísimo...


----------



## alexacohen

Upteenth commandment:

*A responsible forero leaves when she realizes that her posts are considered valueless, and therefore she has nothing more to contribute.*

No personal attack on anyone is intended. The one who leaves is I.

_I'm leaving at my own chosen speed_
_I'm not the one you want, WR,_
_I'm not the one you need._

_You said you're looking for someone_
_Who is never weak, but always strong_
_To protect words and accept them_
_Whether they are right or wrong._

_Someone who greets each and every post,_
_But it ain't me, no, it ain't me you're looking for._


----------



## Vampiro

10.- No mencionarle el DRAE, el DPD, ni la RAE a Vampiro.  Usar mejores argumentos.
11.- No atacar gratuitamente a sus amigos.
12.- Colaborar en los hilos siempre con la mejor de las intenciones.

Saludos.
Y felicitaciones por el hilo.
_


----------



## Vanda

13. Never say a word or expression is not used or an usage in your language, because you know someone from somewhere in your own country will appear and say this is totally common and normal to say in his/her region. (I know I do!)


----------



## Mirlo

Vampiro said:


> 10.- *No mencionarle el DRAE, el DPD, ni la RAE a Vampiro. Usar mejores argumentos.*
> 11.- No atacar gratuitamente a sus amigos.
> 12.- Colaborar en los hilos siempre con la mejor de las intenciones.
> 
> Saludos.
> Y felicitaciones por el hilo.
> _


 
Vampiro, ahora si que me hiciste reir, buenísima!!!!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Vampiro said:


> 10.- No mencionarle el DRAE, el DPD, ni la RAE a Vampiro. Usar mejores argumentos.
> 11.- No atacar gratuitamente a sus amigos.
> 12.- Colaborar en los hilos siempre con la mejor de las intenciones.
> 
> Saludos.
> Y felicitaciones por el hilo.
> _


primero que nada, creo que no leiste todo el hilo, porque ya creo que vamos por el numeral....esteeee!!! no sé, como el 22 mas o menos...

Pero esta bien, es un poco largo.

De tu opción N.- 10, ¿te podría servir el diccionario de la casa? o este tal vez 

y de la 11 y 12, te lo diré por PM...

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## Mangato

1xxx.- Escribir los comentarios con la mejor sonrisa, y que se note
1xxy .- Si te duele la úlcera, tómate un antiácido y no escribas nada hasta que se  te pase


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Apoyo al gatito...


Mangato said:


> 1xxx.- Escribir los comentarios con la mejor sonrisa, y que se note ( podría ser con emoticones  o con palabras dulces)
> 
> 1xxy .- Si te duele la úlcera, tómate un antiácido y no escribas nada hasta que se te pase. (o cualquier otra dolencia o malestar general....)


----------



## Mangato

Apoyo al gatito...

Quote:
Originalmente publicado por *Mangato* 

 
1xxx.- Escribir los comentarios con la mejor sonrisa, y que se note ( podría ser con emoticones  o con palabras dulces)

1xxy .- Si te duele la úlcera, tómate un antiácido y no escribas nada hasta que se te pase. (o cualquier otra dolencia o malestar general....)

Gracias Rosa, acepto encantado las sugerencias, y otra más

Los que se conectan a este foro lo hacen felices.
Por favor, no les jodamos el día


----------



## Tampiqueña

Vampiro said:


> 10.- No mencionarle el DRAE, el DPD, ni la RAE a Vampiro. Usar mejores argumentos.
> 11.- No atacar gratuitamente a sus amigos.
> 12.- Colaborar en los hilos siempre con la mejor de las intenciones.
> 
> Saludos.
> Y felicitaciones por el hilo.
> _


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo, como de costumbre querido amigo .


----------



## Vampiro

Rosangelus said:
			
		

> primero que nada, creo que no leiste todo el hilo, porque ya creo que vamos por el numeral....esteeee!!! no sé, como el 22 mas o menos...


Sí, sí leí todo el hilo, querida Rosa (muy ingeniosos algunos aportes por cierto), pero me limité a contestar la pregunta original, que solicitaba agregar un décimo punto al decálogo incompleto.
Claro, me tomé la libertad de agregar dos puntos más, porque me parecieron imprescindibles.
Te agradezco el diccionario, puede llegar a ser de utilidad en más de una ocasión.
Y también apoyo esa idea de que los que estén con dolores gástricos o de otro tipo se abstengan de participar hasta que se les pase. Hay quienes se especializan en tratar de traspasar sus dolencias a los demás... algunos son dignos rivales, otros sencillamente no dan la altura.
Saludos.
_

(Hola, Tampi... un beso para ti)
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Du bureau tu ne te connecteras pas plus de 2H de suite...
> (From the office you won't stay logged on for more than 2 hours ? / Desde la officina no te conectaras mas de 2 horas ?)


 
Desde la oficina no te conectarás más de 2 horas *cada vez.*



Vanda said:


> Ordequin, olvidaste de acrecentar uno de los tus mandamientos:
> 
> 10 - Es imprescindible no olvidar de salir tres veces al día con el perro, incluso en tu día libre.
> 
> Alguien, por favor, elabora mi frase. Mi español no me permite.


 
La frase es correcta, o 90 % correcta, pero yo diría o esperaría oír algo así:

10 - Es rigurosamente obligatorio sacar el perro a pasear tres veces al día, incluso los días festivos.

(Lo problemático no son los festivos, sino los laborables. Una salida antes de ir al trabajo, y otra al regresar. ¿Cuando se hace la tercera?)



lazarus1907 said:


> Hacerlo menos de cinco veces al día es pecado, y puedes acabar directamente en un infierno donde todas las palabras son calcos deformados del inglés y nadie pone las tildes. ¡No blasfemes! Yo no llevo una cruz colgada del cuello; llevo un pequeño DRAE.


 
Tilde es, según el DRAE, un sustantivo ambiguo, u.m.c.f. (úsase más como femenino). Pero puesto que hay opción, prefiero decir *el *tilde, aunque sea en minoría.
(Cita n + 1 hodierna del DRAE)



Danielo said:


> Hola a todos/as
> 
> La lectura de este brillante decálogo me ha llevado a reflexionar seriamente.
> 
> Intentanto no engañarme a mi mismo (como llevo haciendo desde que soy forero, es decir 15 días) sobre la magnitud de esta fulminante addicción, he llegado a la conclusión de que necesito moderar mi ansia continua de introducir nuevos "posts".
> 
> Propongo que fundemos la *"Asociacion de lucha contra la excesiva dependencia a/de *(¿cuál os parece más correcta?)* los foros WR."*
> 
> Si Víctor Pérez está de acuerdo creo que él es la persona ideal para ser el primer Presidente.
> 
> Saludos


 
Creo que es más correcto 'dependencia de..'. Pero someto a consideración general y en especial de Danielo, como proponente, otro título:

*"Asociación contra la adicción a los foros WR"*

Y si Danielo acepta, creo que puede ser su primer Secretario Ejecutivo.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

bb008 said:


> Apoyó tú idea que mejor forero que Víctor Pérez para liderizar dicha asociación.
> 
> En cuanto a Fanatismo por WR, creó que desde que me registré no hago más que llegar a mi trabajo y lo primero que abró es el foro.
> 
> El decálogo, es fabuloso Víctor te felicito y me sumó a esta gran propuesta.
> 
> En cuanto a lo que indica BetoReyes, yo estoy comenzando la rehabilitación de Foreros Anónimos, mis amigos y mi familia, ya no pueden soportarme lo que oyen en mis conversaciones son nombres inexistentes para ellos, que sólo yo entiendo y quedan pasmados cada vez que digo algo como:
> 
> "Hoy me entré a piña limpia con Chics, Lamartus me envió un correo privando en el que me decía tal cosa, María Madrid me sugirió decir cual cosa... Rosangelus y yo nos conocimos y nos tomamos unas cervecitas... Saben que es correcto decir tal cosa... y comienzo a enumerar:  como dice Heidita; llunita y aceituna dijeron esto, Namarne y Clares3 dijeron lo otro y así sucesivamente..." están a punto de caerme a piña limpia a mí, casi me dejan hablando sola, me ven y siento que piensan que estoy delirando....



BB008, si un familiar me suelta esa parrafada, también me quedaré pasmado e incluso un poco preocupado. 
P.S. Me parece que le pasa algo a tu teclado o al menos a la tecla de los acentos, que en ocasiones resultan un poco fantasiosos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Danielo said:


> Yo afortunadamente me curé de la adicción compulsiva en unas semanas: más me valía porque mis horarios de trabajo los organizo yo mismo y pasarme el día en WR provocaba un retraso considerable en mis quehaceres.
> 
> Ahora solamente utilizo el foro cuando verdaderamente lo necesito (lo que no impide que de cuando en cuando me desmarque y me eche unos posts como quien se echa un cigarrito o un cafelito)
> 
> De hecho, creo que el 75% de mis posts los introduje en las tres o cuatro semanas posteriores a registrarme.
> 
> Saludos



Sin embargo, si vamos a la lista de usuarios hay muchos con menos de 10 posts, y creo que incluso con 0.
Supongo que son voyeurs, otra peligrosa adicción.


----------



## swift

Víctor Pérez said:


> Los diez mandamientos del decálogo del forero *responsable* son nueve:
> 
> *1.-* Es imprescindible no olvidar pagar la factura del teléfono (más de un forero no pudo resistir el corte de línea)
> *2.-* Intentar usar como alias su propio nombre para que, cuando alguien nos pregunte cómo nos llamamos, evitar contestar “Crazy Horse” o “Fofocatepuel”, por ejemplo.
> *3.-* De vez en cuando, hablar por teléfono con su mejor amigo (la vida no es sólo forear)
> *4.-* Si se está enfermo, intentar no saltarse la toma de la medicación (tenerla siempre cerca de la pantalla, junto con el número del médico de urgencia)
> *5.-* Intentar salir de vez en cuando a tomar aire fresco (la mejor hora es de 6:00 a 6:02 de la mañana, hora en la que hay muy pocos foreros en línea)
> *6.-* Intentar no comer siempre sobre el teclado (los sábados noche, por ejemplo, comer con la familia)
> *7.-* Intentar ducharse de vez en cuando (ojo con no salpicar el teclado)
> *8.-* Intentar pensar de vez en cuando en la familia (un truco infalible es poner su foto junto a la pantalla)
> *9.-* Al llegar a los 10.000 posts, preguntarse a sí mismo: ¿Quién soy? ¿De dónde vengo? ¿A dónde voy? (no falla: se consigue energía para 10.000 posts más)
> 
> 
> *Favor completar el que falta… *
> 
> 
> (PD: no se admiten reclamaciones)



*10.- *No adoptar posturas de erudito confirmado, sino cultivar la reputación de conocedor precavido.


----------



## bb008

swift said:


> *10.- *No adoptar posturas de sabio confirmado, sino cultivar la reputación de conocedor precavido.


 
Me gusta...ingeniosa y verdadera tú décima norma...


----------



## Jaén

bb008 said:


> Me gusta...ingeniosa y verdadera tú décima norma...


BB, querida, deberías editar tu post anterior, estás segura de que no te faltan acentos?


----------



## emm1366

Por culpa de ustedes perderé mi empleo.


----------



## Vampiro

> Por culpa de ustedes perderé mi empleo.


A mí que me registren... yo no fui.
_


----------



## alacant

Tengo una sugerencia,

Regala tu perro a un familiar que te echa de menos, y compra un gato. Hará sus necesidades en una bandeja con gravilla, así no tendrás que salir nunca de casa.

No me habeís visto mucho por aquí últimamente, porque he cambiado de trabajo y estoy obligada a tratar con el "real world". Os hecho de menos.

Saludos, Alacant


----------



## emm1366

alacant said:


> Tengo una sugerencia,
> 
> Regala tu perro a un familiar que te echa de menos, y compra un gato. Hará sus necesidades en una bandeja con gravilla, así no tendrás que salir nunca de casa.
> 
> No me habeís visto mucho por aquí últimamente, porque he cambiado de trabajo y estoy obligada a tratar con el "real world". Os hecho de menos.
> 
> Saludos, Alacant


 Bienvenida a los foros


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches_

La Penúltima Regla:_  Se permite variar del tema _un poco, siempre y cuando la conversación no se convierta en chat.

La Última Regla: Cada hilo que se haya convertido en chat va a acabar con las famosas palabras, "Thread closed". 

_Gracias a todos por su participación y a Víctor por la idea.


----------

